

Ask HN: What framework for mobile webapp? - hectorxp

I&#x27;m about to create a simple webapp, probably SPA. I need fast loading pages, minimalist design, a nice router, smooth page transitions. In general terms I know the good and bad parts of all frameworks bellow and still I&#x27;m not convinced about what to use.<p>CSS Frameworks (Bootstrap, Foundation, Materialize, etc), other frameworks (Angular, React, Backbone, Ember, Polymer)<p>Can you help me decide?
======
spunwasi
Have you created an SPA before? If so, start with what you know best. Spending
2 months learning how to write BackboneJS is probably going to add up to more
time than the lag all of the users of your first iteration get combined. You
can then change the parts that aren't working for you, and optimize for your
use case.

If you haven't, I'm a big fan of using a MongoDB, Express, Angular, and NodeJS
(MEAN) stack. Angular has a huge number of libraries you can use for
transitions, and you can always use CSS animations and jQuery to accomplish
anything not in there.

~~~
hectorxp
Yes, I've built an SPA using backbone + marionette before, but on top of that
I needed something for UI, at the time I used JQMobile (huge mistake).

I really would like to avoid JQuery, and any other "big" framework like
Angular. React, only gives me a render engine, so I need third party libraries
for everything else, so, not an option.

I'm just interest in the frontend, I have clear the backend part.

------
icki
Do you have experience with any frameworks? Use what you know :)

If you are a beginner, this will be a learning experience for you, pick
something with good documentation.

Check out this poll:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7600875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7600875)

~~~
hectorxp
I have some experience writing software, so I don't have a problem learning
something new quite fast. If no documentation I read the code, that's no the
problem.

Polymer looks good, but I'm not sure yet. I haven't seen nothing serious done
with it.

------
hectorxp
Anyone have done something on Riot.js? Is it performant on mobile?

